# Do you think Bigfoot sightings could just be 70's porn stars wandering around the woods naked?



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Do you?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Yes.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Yuppers


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

No doubt


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

You need to lay off the weed.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I’ve only sighted “Hedgehogs”.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Barney was a race car driver.
Drove so god damn fast.
And he never did come in last.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

dam, i'd say he did pretty good, that day at least.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

That's why they call him big "foot" and not big feet.

There would be a lot of bush running around in the bush.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Big Hoots?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Now all can see is Ron Jeremy running through our local forested area. Not pretty !!!!


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Paul Running said:


> View attachment 387276


And too incarcerated.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Andre The Giants offspring from out of wedlock.

imagine being with a woman who had a kid from him. Would be like throwing a marshmallow into a train tunnel.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

butterknucket said:


> Do you?


Maybe after a few Rogain baths.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

if you're a man walking in the woods by yourself, you should protect yourself, or what happened to ol' petey might happen to you:


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

Hmm. I'd like to think so, but wouldn't their fur be white? 😁


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

cheezyridr said:


> if you're a man walking in the woods by yourself, you should protect yourself, or what happened to ol' petey might happen to you:


"Dear Penthouse Forum:

I never write to magazines like yours but....."


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Rollin Hand said:


> "Dear Penthouse Forum:
> 
> I never write to magazines like yours but....."



HAHAHAHA that's soooo perfect


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 387360


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

you guys should see the images that came up when i searched "sexy female bigfoot" 

it was bad


i saw my first wife


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

cheezyridr said:


> i saw my first wife


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 387440



if she looked that good we might have lasted longer


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

mrmatt1972 said:


> You need to lay off the weed.


I don't smoke weed.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> i saw my first wife


Pics


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 387360





laristotle said:


> View attachment 387440


That reminds me….anyone going to see the new movie about the Williams sisters?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Diablo said:


> That reminds me….anyone going to see the new movie about the Williams sisters?


a more topical movie might be the soong sisters


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## AJ6stringsting (Mar 12, 2006)

I once dated a gal with a huge bush .... My Chia Pet got jealous !!!!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

AJ6stringsting said:


> I once dated a gal with a huge bush .... My Chia Pet got jealous !!!!


was she japanese? it's the only place they grow hair, other than their head.


----------

